# Kiedrich 2005 - Puls im roten Bereich?



## Kelme (19. Juni 2005)

Sonntag. 05dreißig. Aufstehen? Nee, oder? Jetzt? Na gut.
Also schleichkatzenmäßig leise raus aus der Kiste, ins Gäsbocktrikot geschlüpft und ab über leere Straßen mit CaosPilote, Garfield und Bergbock nach Norden in die Zentrale des Rieslings. Die Startnummern für den Gäsbock-Spähtrupp hatten der Rivabiker und "der Knappe" (Marathonpremiere mit 13 Lenzen) schon eingesammelt und somit war es bis zum Start noch äußerst relaxed. Eine gute Stunde Bike zusammen basteln, Klamotten richten und Startplätzchen suchen. Schwarzen Haken auf der Startnummer (Achtung: Schneller Fahrer aus dem Vorjahr!) hatten wir natürlich nicht, aber der Platz leicht seitlich vom Feld und schattig war günstig.
Kurz nach Neun und Startschuss (War es einer?). Zunächst durch den Ort, bald angenehm mäßig bergauf, bis sich das Feld mal sortiert hatte.
Die Streckenführung insgesamt gerade bei den Wetterbedingungen sehr löblich. Fast immer im Schutz der Wälder und damit voll erträglich. Fein die Platzierung der Verpflegungsstationen nach 21 und 42 Kilometern Strecke  . Jeweils oben auf der Höhe eingerichtet und mit einer netten Ausruhstrecke im Anschluss. Leider war im hinteren Feld wohl an Verpflegung eins der "Sprit" alle und zwang so manchen zur Aufgabe  .
Das Wegestück nach der ersten Verpflegung über die Trails hat Spaß gemacht. Kein technischer Trail (S0), aber sehr abwechslungsreich (links-rechts). Irgendwann rief ein Streckenposten unserer Gruppe zu, dass wir so um die Position 170 unterwegs sein müssten. Bei 1.010 Startern hatte ich mich gar nicht so weit vorne erwartet, aber der Ehrgeiz war geweckt und die grobe Marschrichtung lautete: Halte den Schnitt knapp unter 20 und dann kommst du vor der großen Mittagshitze schon ins Ziel.
Echte Motivationsschübe brachten die Zuschauergruppen an Kreuzungen und Streckenpunkten. Die Route an sich zuverlässig ausgeschildert   und mit zahlreichen Streckenposten versehen. Toller Einsatz und ein fettes Dankeschön   .
Verpflegung zwei auch geknackt und irgendwann auch in Richtung höchster Punkt der Strecke geradelt. Mein persönliches Schreckenszenario (ich bin ein äußerst mäßiger Abfahrer) rückte immer näher: Der Zangen-Downhill. Machen wir es kurz: Ich wurde nicht zum Schieben aussorrtiert (Danke) und konnte das Teil durchfahren (eigene Schulter klopf). Und was mich besonders freut: Ich musste auch nicht im Anschluss mich in die Reihe der zahlreichen Plattfußbändiger einreihen. Der krampfige Abfahrtsstil animierte meine Beine das gleiche zu tun. Krämpfe in der Abfahrt - so was blödes. Die Kombination aus schlechter Abfahrer und Krampf kostete wohl noch einige Plätze auf dem Weg durch die Rielingwingerte in Richtung Ziel.
Ergebnis: Schöne Veranstaltung mit lecker Essen und Trinken, warme Duschen ohne Gedränge und 3:12:irgendwas als Fahrzeit. Meinem treuen Begleiter Hermann I. (Gäsbock auf dem Vorbau mitreitend) hat es super gefallen und er ist für die Alpen gerüstet. Er darf sich nur nicht immer so vor den Downhills fürchten. Er hatte aber auch nicht so viel Gelegenheit, denn meist ging es auf breiter Piste, aber dafür umso schneller bergab. Anscheinend schmilzt nicht nur Eis in der Sonne, sondern die Buckel des Taunus auch. Von den versprochenen 1.469 Höhenmetern konnte ich bei einem Gerät mit wohlmeinender Messung nur 1.360 wieder finden  . Andere hatten deutlich unter 1.300 Höhenmeter in der Anzeige der kleinen elektronischen Helferlein.
Für 11,- EUR Startgeld aber trotzdem eine (nahezu) konkurrenzlose Veranstaltung    .


Kelme - ich geh' jetzt Staubwischen   .


----------



## Forest (19. Juni 2005)

Da muss ich mich Kelme anschließen. Absolut makellos und sehr nettes Ambiente, das allerdings bei über 1000 Teilnehmern etwas aus allen Nähten platzt.
Aber nee, hat uns allen mords Spaß gemacht   
Schöne Einstimmung auf Frammersbach nächste Woche!

Forest

Übrigens Kelme, Du müsstest genau eine min. vor mir im Ziel gewesen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzer Kater (19. Juni 2005)

Fand die Veranstaltung dieses Jahr auch sehr gelungen. Vor allem wurden die Staus des letzten Jahrs doch sehr minimiert und so bleibe die Wartezeit doch im Rahmen des Normalen. Die Streckenführung war auch sehr schön abwechslungsreich. Es gab zwar mit Ausnahme des Zangen-Downhills nicht so super anspruchsvolle Trails, aber ein schönes Stück Weg kam in regelmäßigen Abständen doch immer wieder vor. Das freut! Generell find ich, kann man den Redpulsern zu dieser Veranstaltung und vor allem zu dem Preis nur gratulieren!   Da können sich andere Veranstalter mal einige Scheiben von abschneiden!
Mit meinem Ergebinis bin ich auch recht zufrieden (3:49 h), wobei mich ein Durchstich hinten bei Kilometer 18 doch viel Zeit gekostet hat. Da gingen gut 14 min drauf!


----------



## wissefux (20. Juni 2005)

servus   

die veranstaltung fand ich mal wieder klasse organisiert und die streckenführung zu beginn auch ok.
vom stau im letzten jahr hatte ich nix mitbekommen, war einfach zu schnell   
diese tatsache erwies mir in diesem jahr die ehre, mal richtig weit vorne starten zu dürfen   
nur irgendwie fühlt man sich dann etwas unter druck gesetzt    

wie auch immer, bis km 30 in etwa konnte ich den erwartungen gerecht werden   , danach gings bergab. ich bekam so langsam verhärtete beine und nach der 2. verpflegung kamen dann die krämpfe immer mal wieder durch    bergauf konnte ich nur noch so locker wie möglich pedalieren und bergab ging auch nicht viel.
selbst im schluß-downhill mußte ich höllisch aufpassen, dass die krämpfe nicht zu stark wurden.

als der endlich krampftechnisch gemeistert war, freute ich mich auf den kurzen abstecher durch feld zum ziel.
und was kam dann ? dann habt ihr uns noch x mal durch die dämlichen weinberge gejagt ! also weitere schläge auf meine krampfgeplagten beine und plötzlich kein ende mehr in sicht    

nun gut, auch das haben wir überlebt, bleibt aber mein einziger kritikpunkt an der veranstaltung.
diese schleifen am ende waren völlig unnötig und dienten nur noch dem km auf 60 bringen. dann lieber 58 wirklich schöne km bitte und das ende nach dem downhill so wie im letzten jahr !

am ende standen bei mir auf dem tacho 3:18 h und ca. 5140 hm    ! ja, richtig gelesen : 5140 hm ! das erklärt natürlich meine miese zeit und die krämpfe    
scherz beiseit, mein hac spinnt mal wieder   , wird demnächst eingeschickt   
und mein privileg für den ersten startblock im nächsten jahr habe ich sicher verloren   .
dafür kann ich dann wieder völlig vom druck befreit aus den hintern reihen angreifen


----------



## Rivabiker (20. Juni 2005)

Tja Leute, was soll ich sagen. Eine gelungene Veranstaltung, insbesondere aus meiner Sicht. Hat zwar mit ein paar Missverständnissen angefangen ( Ich habe meinen Ältesten (Der Knappe - 13 Jahre)  nach ca. 10 Km  Strecke aus den Augen veloren), im Nachhinein war das aber gut so. Der Junge hat die 60 Km alleine weggedrückt und kam nach 4 h 04 zwar geschafft aber doch glücklich ins Ziel. Und ich bin stolz, einen solchen Nachwuchs zu haben. 
Wir sind auf jeden Fall im nächsten Jahr wieder dabei.
Gruß Rivabiker


----------



## Garfield 007 (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

die Strecke wahr sehr schön gewählt. Was nicht so tool, von mir empfunden wurde, das alle 1020 Fahrer auf einmal auf die Strecke gelassen wurden. 
Dann der relative steile Anstieg am Anfang - für die jungen toll - sollten aber mehr rücksicht nehmen - und sich nicht um jeden Preis nach vorne drängeln - mit Glück wurde keiner in den Graben abgedrängt - mir half nur die spezielle Sprinterhaltung Rennraderfahrung sei Dank   - Ellenbogen raus und langsam hoch.

Das erledigt wurde es ein toller Ritt - Trinken einteilen und ab gehts (hatte nur eine 0,5 Liter Flasche - gesponsert von Kelme (ganz großer Dank) die große Stand in meiner Küche toll   Dann das Schild 2,7 km zur Verpflegung  - Super - Flasche gelehrt und los gehts.

Super an der Verpflegung angekommen, ich freute mich wie ein kleines Kind - Trinken - Wasser - Flüssigkeit aber Null vorhanden , aber einen tollen Spruch hatten die beiden netten Damen drauf: Letztes Jahr hatten wir 11 Kisten Wasser zuviel das wurde diesmal gekürtzt    - Aber war es im letzten Jahr auch so Heiß???????

Aber mit den Bananen und Äpfel, damit hätten wir den Weg bis Kiedrich auslegen können.
Es gab keine Möglichkeit oder den Willen noch für Getränke zu sorgen   - Weiter ging es auf meinem Ross ohne Trinken. nach km 35 dann der totale Einbruch - nur noch Durst  dicken Kopf  was tun  

Ich fand einen freundlichen Streckenposten der mir mitteilte das auch auf der VP2 am Trinken mangelt - Super. Dann wurde mir klar - das wahrs dann wohl.  Direkter Weg ins Ziel - Wollte schon mein Kühlwasser saufen, fand aber Wasser meines Kollegen Bergbock - das hat mich gerettet und die Heimfahrt in die Schöne Pfalz......  

Für das nächste Jahr liebe REDpulse - Lieber nächstes Jahr 2 Euro mehr nehmen und dafür mehr Wasser auf den Berg tragen  ,

und das Starterfeld in Einzelgruppen starten lassen - erst die mit dem Schwarzen Haken auf der Nummer - dann von bis usw. es gibt dann keinen Stau   - keine Drängler   - und die Unfallgefahr würde drastisch gesenkt   

Gruß an alle die etwas flüssiges bekommen haben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flairbaer (20. Juni 2005)

Für mich war es der erste Marathon.
Ich bin mit der gesamten Veranstaltung sehr zufrieden!  
Leider hatte ich nach ca. 10km einen Durchstich, was mich ein wenig aus dem Konzept gebracht hat (mangelnde Erfahrung). Ich war so zappelig, dass ich gut 10 Min. zum Wechseln gebraucht habe.  
Bei mir war an allen Stationen mehr als genügend Verpflegung vorhanden.
Die Zuschauer haben sehr motiviert und nach der 2. Verpflegung ging es auf einmal richtig gut!  
Zangen - Downhill war absolut problemlos (oft genug schon gefahren  ).
Durch die Weinberge konnte ich auch noch ein paar Plätze gutmachen und der Zielsprint zu Dritt war der krönende Abschluss!  
Trotz Platten, 94kg Kampfgewicht und mangelnder Erfahrung bin ich mit 3.17 Std. happy!
Ziel war es, im ersten Drittel mitzufahren und das habe ich mit Platz 226 (oder 228) erreicht.  

Fazit: Eine TOP - Veranstaltung! Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei!  

Gruss
Ralph


----------



## kastel67 (20. Juni 2005)

Moin,

die Ergebnislisten sind unter http://www.redpulse.de absofort verfügbar.

Gruß k67


----------



## Berg-abfahrer (20. Juni 2005)

das ging ja super schnell in diesem Jahr. Die Bilder sind schon online, die Ergebnisliste fertig  Auch nochmal unser Kompliment für Eure gelungene Veranstaltung. Hat uns nochmal besser gefallen als im letzten Jahr. Ich finde die Strecke ist jetzt rund und perfekt. Im nächsten Jahr solltet ihr keine Änderung mehr vornehmen


----------



## landy109 (20. Juni 2005)

die einstellung ellenbogen raus und langsam hoch find ich sehr! unsportlich. super einstellung; schon 30 min vor dem start ganz vorne hinstellen und dann möglichst breit machen...
bin leider erst 20min vor dem start in die aufstellung gefahren und stand ziemlich in der mitte. auf den ersten kilometern hab' ich biker überholt - da fällt dir nix zu ein.
nichts gegen langsame oder mal gemütlich ein rennen fahren. mache ich auch mal - aber dann stelle ich mich nicht vorne rein und behindere die, die schneller sind! und es ist ein absichtlich provokantes behindern bei einem hobby-marathon.
kein verständnis für so einen mist.

ah - meine zeit 3:00 stunden genau. aber locker 10min verloren weil sonntagsfahrer mal in der ersten reihe stehen wollten.

danke!

gruß
landy109


----------



## Forest (20. Juni 2005)

Habe auch den Eindruck: Bei kaum einem anderen Rennen sind derart viele langsamere Fahrer derart weit vorne gestartet. Hat bei mir bis ca. km 25 gedauert bis es etwas "freier" wurde. Vor allem in den einspurigen Abfahrten waren stets welche im Weg.
Aber was willste machen? Ich schätze mal den meisten war gar nicht bewußt daß sie zu weit vorn standen. Die wollten alles richtig machen und haben sich lieber etwas zu früh angestellt. Und plötzlich waren sie halt da vorne. Da muß man eben durch   

Forest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## landy109 (20. Juni 2005)

ja - wahrscheinlich hast du recht.
wollte mich eigentlich auch gar nicht dazu äußern - aber als ich "ellenbogen raus" gelesen hab...
ich fahre extra zu den kleinen rennen um keine ellenbogen-typen zu haben...
ist einfach unpassend noch einen "raus-hängen" zu lassen was für ein harter typ man(n) ist und welch große erfahrung man von den harten strassenrennen mitbringt. 

na ja - allen viel spass und gegenseitiges verständins - verständnis für die langsamen - verständnis für die schnellen.

allerdings auch für die, die ohne wasser die berge hoch sind - ehrlicher respekt!

gruß
landy109


----------



## vasco (21. Juni 2005)

Auch von mir Glückwünsche zu dieser Veranstaltung.
Gleich mal zu den "Ellenbogen raus" Leuten.
Bei meiner Ersten Panne hat einer bei mir angehalten der von sienem Sattel nur noch das Gestell hatte. Und warum?
Einer dieser schnellen "ich überhole überall" Typen hat ihn mal eben mit dem Ellenbogen die Böschung runter geschubst.
Natürlich hab auch ich mich geärgert das ich bei den ersten Abfahrten die ganze Zeit die Bremse bis zum Fingerkrampf ziehen durfte, aber so?
Naja was das anging hatte ich eigentlich Glück.
Leider hatte ich aber erst ne Panne. und dann zwei Zwischenstopps wegen der blöden Krämpfe. Hat mich sicher insgesamt hundert Startplätze gekostet.
Vor allem wenn man dann nur noch die Berge mit halber Kraft hoch fahren kann. Aber das lag wohl eher an mir.
Verpflegung war bei mir noch immer genug da. Glück gehabt.
Die extra Runden durch die Weinberge um die Kilometer voll zu bekommen, hätten sie sich sparen können. War ganz schön frustrierend.
Auf jeden Fall bis zum nächsten Jahr.


----------



## Flairbaer (21. Juni 2005)

Welche Startnr. hatte eigentlich der Singlespeeder (großen Respekt!  ) mit dem DIMB - Trikot??

Gruss
Ralph


PS. Wer startet am 17. Juli in Eppstein?


----------



## Garfield 007 (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

ich glaube es gibt ein kleines Missverständnis   - die Ellenbogen werden nicht soweit raus gehalten um sich Platz zu schaffen, sondern nur so weit das der Lenker nicht berührt werden kann - weiter bin ich ganz Rechts gefahren, dort gab es nur noch einen sehr schmalen Schotterstreifen und einen Graben gab und da wollte ich nicht unbedingt landen. Weiter halte ich mich für einen sehr fairen Fahrer - 
sobald ich merke das jemand schneller ist wie ich - ich denke es gibt da sehr viele - dann mache ich Platz und erwarte nicht das um mich herumfahren müssen - sei es Bergauf oder Bergab. 

Aber wie soll es ohne diese Probleme ablaufen wenn über 1000 Fahrer auf einmal auf die Menscheit losgelassen werden.



Gruß an alle die sich durch mich behindert fühlten!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vasco (21. Juni 2005)

ich denke im großen und ganzen ging es doch sehr fair ab bei dem marathon.
natürlich gibt es immer welche die aus der reihe tanzen müssen.
ich starte übrigens am 17.07 mit ein paar freunden in eppstein. das erste mal.


----------



## Flairbaer (21. Juni 2005)

vasco schrieb:
			
		

> ich starte übrigens am 17.07 mit ein paar freunden in eppstein. das erste mal.



Ich habe gehört, dass die Trails in Eppstein um einiges heftiger sind, als in Kiedrich!  
Wird bestimmt lustig!  
Kennt jemand die Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garfield 007 (21. Juni 2005)

Hallo Vasco,

du kannst dir sicher sein das ich keinen Biker von der Strecke geräumt habe,
es zeigt nur auf das es leider Biker gibt die ihr Gehirn beim Fahren ausschalten.


Darum ist es eigentlich vorteilhafter eine weitere Startnummer auf dem Rücken zu tragen, dann hat man die Möglichkeit sich später bei Ihm zu bedanken.


----------



## Flairbaer (21. Juni 2005)

Garfield 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Darum ist es eigentlich vorteilhafter eine weitere Startnummer auf dem Rücken zu tragen, dann hat man die Möglichkeit sich später bei Ihm zu bedanken.



Manche waren wirklich Hirnlos!  
Es gab zwei Abschnitte, wo man wegen des Andrangs schieben musste. 
Einige Zeitgenossen haben verzweifelt versucht, sich mit Gewalt durchzudrängeln.
Beim Uphill konnte ich es mir die Frage nach dem Sinn nicht verkneifen, denn dort habe ich die meisten Drängler eingeholt!
Merke: Adrenalin im Blut schlägt einigen aufs Hirn!


----------



## Garfield 007 (21. Juni 2005)

Dieses Erlebniss hatte ich auch, bis zur VP1. Dort war eine Dreiergruppe unterwegs - nette Leute - Bergauf konnte ich locker an diesen vorbeiziehen -
Sie machten sogar Platz -   
Bergab konnte ich mich erkenntlich zeigen - mit Voranmeldung   rauschten Sie vorbei um dann am nächsten Berg wieder Platz zu machen.

So kann es und so sollte es sein, denn wir sind nicht auf der Autobahn


Super und nächstes Jahr komme ich wieder - mit großer Trinkflasche oder mit Trinkrucksack werde mich ganz hinten anstellen   - und meinen Tritt fahren bis zum großen Sprint über die Ziellinie.  

Bis zum nächsten Jahr in Kiedrich   nach dem Motto - den schnellen das Wasser und den langsamen die Bananen und Äpfel


----------



## darkdesigner (21. Juni 2005)

Genialer Event, gibt echt nix zu meckern!!!

Auch die letzten Weinbergskilometer sind ok, selektieren halt nochmal    Und die Fullyfahrer (Downhill-Heitzer) haben mich dann auch nicht mehr bekommen, ätsch!

Natürlich derb ist der Umstand, das es gerade für die Schwächeren kein Wasser mehr gab, bei dem Wetter tödlich. Dabei haben die ersten 50 nicht mal gehalten...

Meinen kompletten Bericht gibts hier 

War letztes Jahr 51. und hatte keinen schwarzen Haken, hab es aber trotzdem wieder auf 54. geschafft, dann vielleicht im nächsten Jahr...
dd


----------



## Flairbaer (22. Juni 2005)

darkdesigner schrieb:
			
		

> Meinen kompletten Bericht gibts hier
> 
> dd



Respekt zu der klasse Leistung! 
Der Bericht ist bis auf den Abschnitt mit Rüdesheim sehr gut und sachlich beschrieben!
Wer solch ein dummes Zeug über Rüdesheim schreibt, war mindestens 20 Jahre nicht mehr hier oder übernimmt einfach Vorurteile, ohne es richtig zu kennen!  
Eigentlich schade und absolut unnötig!

Gruss
Ralph (aus Rüdesheim)

PS. 5% unserer Gäste kommen aus den USA und 3% aus Japan!


----------



## darkdesigner (23. Juni 2005)

Flairbaer schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt zu der klasse Leistung!
> Der Bericht ist bis auf den Abschnitt mit Rüdesheim sehr gut und sachlich beschrieben!
> Wer solch ein dummes Zeug über Rüdesheim schreibt, war mindestens 20 Jahre nicht mehr hier oder übernimmt einfach Vorurteile, ohne es richtig zu kennen!
> Eigentlich schade und absolut unnötig!
> ...


  Sorry, hast ja recht, es hat sich viel verändert, aber Du triffst sie trotzdem noch... 
Und vorallem ist es nicht böse gemeint, meine Berichte sind immer mit der nötigen Portion Humor und Ironie zu lesen  
Bin ja auch gerne im Weinland,
dd (aus Frankfurt) und da gibts mehr Vorurteile als einem lieb sind...


----------



## arina (23. Juni 2005)

Empfehlung an alle Genußbiker weiter hinten im Feld: 
Ein Rucksäckchen mit der Notfalltüte, 2,5 Liter und was zu knabbern , so kann man stressfrei an allen Verpflegungsstellen vorbeifahren und sich irgendwo gemütlich im Wald zum Picknick niederlassen. Da ich nicht zu der Renn-Fraktion gehöre, hatte ich auch keinen Ärger mit Dränglern.  Das einmal gehörte  Weg da! kam so rechtzeitig, daß ich auch schnell genug weg war.  Zur Streckenführung: Die technischen Downhill-Passagen waren super, nächstes Jahr bitte auch so was in der Richtung. 
Zur Veranstaltung allgemein: Es war- zumindest für mich  rundum gelungen, mit immerhin noch 280 Fahrer/innen nach mir. Nur leider werde ich auch nächstes Jahr (ich komme bestimmt wieder) voraussichtlich wieder 1 von 1 sein. Vorschlag:  Sen1 und Sen2 weibl. zusammenlegen, da wäre ich 7. Und das sieht dann irgendwie besser aus.
Viele Grüße an Redpulse
Arina


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (23. Juni 2005)

Das mit dem Rucksack mach ich sowieso immer so bei der Distanz. 1,5-2L (je nach Wetter) in den Camelbak, eine 0,7er Flasche mit Mineraldrink an den Rahmen, zwei Riegel und ein Gel und das reicht dicke aus. Man überholt nirgends so viele Leute, wie an den Verpflegungsstellen   und bleibt im Tritt. Ich halte bei Marathons sehr ungern an, daher das ganze dann halt ohne Picknickstop.


----------



## Kelme (23. Juni 2005)

@arina: .. und warum haben wir uns nicht getroffen? Es wäre immer noch Zeit für ein  gewesen. Mindestens. Aber hitzeresistent bist du schon. Erst Donnersberg, dann Kiedrich und jetzt am Wochenende Orensfelsen. 
Respekt.


K.


P.S.: Sehe ich da auf den Bildchen das neue Fully?


----------



## Garfield 007 (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo Schwarzer Kater

Keine Angst vor Keimen im Trinkrucksack ??

Wie machst du diesen Sauber ???

Hast du Tips zum Thema Trinkrucksack!  

Einer der mit der Flasche groß geworden ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (23. Juni 2005)

Garfield 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schwarzer Kater
> Keine Angst vor Keimen im Trinkrucksack ??
> Wie machst du diesen Sauber ???
> Hast du Tips zum Thema Trinkrucksack!
> Einer der mit der Flasche groß geworden ist.


Auch wenn es einen GBB-Kollegen trifft: Suchfunktion nutzen. 
Da stehen seitenweise Anleitungen zur Reinigung drin (Corregatabs, Gefrierfach, Bürsten, Trockentücher rein - aufpusten - trockenschütteln, ...). 
Außerdem: Ein gesunder Keim hat noch keinem geschadet  .


Kelme - mal so, mal so.


----------



## Flairbaer (23. Juni 2005)

Garfield 007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Schwarzer Kater
> 
> Keine Angst vor Keimen im Trinkrucksack ??
> 
> ...



Hallo Garfield,
längere Touren fahre ich auch gerne mit Trinkrucksack.
Habe mit ein wenig normaler Pflege noch nie Probs gehabt.
Trinke aber in der Regel auch nur Mineralwasser. Genügt mir persönlich!

Gruss 
Ralph


----------

